# Diabetes in the news this week, 24 Nov 2008



## Admin (Nov 24, 2008)

*Eating an egg a day can raise the risk of developing diabetes*
Eating just one egg every day can substantially raise the risk of developing diabetes, according to researchers. For those who already have type 2 diabetes  -  also known as adult onset diabetes  -  eating more than a couple of eggs a week can make the condition worse. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-egg-day-raise-risk-developing-diabetes.html

*The Vital Hidden Warnings in Your Health Family Tree *
A feature article that looks at the family tree of Katherine Lewis whose grandfather has Type 2 diabetes. Diabetes UK Research Manager Victoria King comments on the link between genetics and diabetes.
http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/healt...vital-hidden-warnings-health-family-tree.html

*Sleeping pills that 'double' risk of car crash the next day*
Sleeping pills prescribed to hundreds of thousands of Britons could more than double their risk of road accidents, scientists have found. Research showed that men and younger people are more likely to be involved in a car crash the day after taking the pills than women and the elderly.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...g-pills-double-risk-having-car-crash-day.html

*How working for a useless boss could drive you to a heart attack*
Working for a boss like hapless David Brent may be a pain, but it could also prove fatal.  Managers with hopeless leadership skills seemingly drive men in particular so mad with stress they can send them to an early grave. 
http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article...d_kill_you&in_article_id=416158&in_page_id=34

*Fears that more dentists will quit NHS as thousands billed over missing targets*
Dentists will be required to refund ?120 million to the health service because they failed to treat enough NHS patients last year. 
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5226098.ece

*How oregano beats MRSA*
Scientists have discovered that the herb, commonly used in cooking, could eradicate the deadly infection from hospital wards. A team at the University of the West of England in Bristol, working with partners in India, found that tiny quantities of carvacrol, a naturally occurring compound in oregano, is a more effective antimicrobial agent than 18 pharmaceutical drugs it was compared against.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/a...egano-could-help-eradicate-MRSA-superbug.html


----------

